# [SOLVED] avp.exe ??? Help



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

Can someone tell me what to do with this.. I do Have Kaspersky Internet suite. these obviously contradict each other. I saw this just as I pasted it on the same forum. I'm confused:4-dontkno

1 - Windows errors related to avp.exe?
avp.exe is a process belonging to Kaspersky Internet Security Suite which protects your computer against Internet-bound threats such as spyware and trojans which can be distributed through e-mail or attack directly to the computer allowing unauthorized access to your computer. This program is important for the stable and secure running of your computer and should not be terminated.


2 - Note: avp.exe is a process which is registered as a trojan. This Trojan allows attackers to access your computer from remote locations, stealing passwords, Internet banking and personal data. This process is a security risk and should be removed from your system.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: avp.exe ??? Help*

Hello, joeitalo -

It depends on the location of the file. If legit, it should be in this type of location:

C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\< your Kaspersky product here>\avp.exe

It should not be in C:\Windows\system32

Malware sometimes uses legit file names in non-standard locations in the hope of not being noticed.


----------



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: avp.exe ??? Help*

Thank you it is were it is suposed to be thank you for clearing that up. I looked and it is not in C:\windows \system32 
Thank You Joei


----------



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: avp.exe ??? Help*

I think I screwed up I meant to mark this solved


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Cheers, joei, glad to have helped. I've marked it as solved for you.


----------

